# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver") ne fonctionne pas dans une servlet ?

## kowalsky

Bonjour tout le monde.

J'ai crer un objet Sql, qui est tout bete, il contient un methode
Open, qui fait : 



```

```

Et qui, appel dans un utilitaire en ligne de commande, fonctionne tres bien.

Par contre, quand je veux l'integrer dans un servlet, la ClassNotFoundException est lev...

Si quelqu'un  une ide, je suis preneur, merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## mattheox

as-tu mis la librairie d'Oracle qui contient cette class (Oracle12.jar??) dans le classpath de ton application? => dans le rpertoire /lib ?

----------


## kowalsky

Merci de ta rponse trs rapide !

J'ai mis dans WEB-INF/lib/ le fichier ojdbc14.jar, car j'utilise je jdk1.6.

----------


## mattheox

quel serveur d'application utilises-tu?
comment le dmarres-tu?
utilises-tu un IDE?

----------


## kowalsky

J'utilise tomcat 6, avec vim.

Je le demarre en lanant /tomcat/bin/startup.sh

----------


## mattheox

quand tu dmarres ton serveur d'application, est-ce qu'il liste l'ensemble des librairies qui sont charges?
si oui, peux-tu regarder si la librairie ojdbc14.jar apparat bien?
si tu mets la librairie dans /tomcat/shared/lib... est-ce que c'est mieux?

----------


## kowalsky

Comment puis je voir si au demarrage le .jar est charg ?

J'ai copi le .jar dans /tomcat/lib/ et maintenant, cela fonctionne  ::):

----------


## mattheox

c'est bizarre qu'en mettant le jar dans "/tomcat/webapps/TON_CONTEXTE/WEB-INF/lib", a ne fonctionne pas...
mettre la librairie dans /tomcat/lib... c'est pas terrible car a lie la librairie  Tomcat et non au contexte d'excution....

----------


## kowalsky

Bon, j'ai cri victoire trop vite...

dans les log, j'ai : 



```

```

Et le pire, c'est que malgres que mon classnotfound est dans un try
catch, il me mets cette erreur quand mme.

----------


## kowalsky

C'est bon, maintenant, l'erreur est catch, mais toujours presente.

----------


## fabszn

Hello,

Je pencherai sur le fait qu'il te manque un lib dans ton classpath...
La lib manquante serait celle associ  la classe   *asterisk/Sql*.

----------


## kowalsky

Voici l'erreur que j'ai ( et qui me saouuuuuuuuuuuul, vu que j'ai
l'impression d'avoir tout bon... ) : 

java.sql.SQLException: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver

j'ai le fichier ojdbc14.jar dans /tomcat/lib

ainsi que dans  

/tomcat/webapps/[mon app]/WEB-INF/lib

Qu'ai je oubli  votre avis ?  ::):

----------


## kowalsky

Bon, je ne comprend pas pourquoi... 

Mais quand j'ai remplac 
Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver") ; 
par 
Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.OracleDriver") ; 

a fonctionne...

----------


## mattheox

en cherchant un peu, j'ai trouv ceci, donc tu dois utiliser la 2me version!

----------


## kowalsky

Ba merci, j'etais tomb sur cette page, c'est pour cela que j'ai essay d'ailleurs  ::): 

Merci,mille merci encore pour ton aide.

----------

